# Unser Teich im Kleingarten



## Carstenb (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute,
Ich bin neu und möchte unseren teich einmal vorstellen.
Wir haben einen kleingarten und dort haben wir uns dieses jahr ein Teich angelegt. Der teich hat 48m2 und ein Fassungsvermögen von gut 16000lieter wasser. die tiefwasserzohne ist 170cm tief. Als besatz hab ich ein paar goldfische 5 Nasen 2 Karpfen und ca. 10 __ Molche und 2 __ Muscheln. Gefilter wird mit 2 3kammer filterArtikelbild Pondlife Bio-Teichfilter bis 60.000 l CBF-350 mit einem filtervolumen von 60000lieter und einer 200lieter tonne mit Lava granulat. als pumpe habe ich eine Teichpumpe Kraeft ECO EFP800


----------



## Michael H (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*

Hallo und Willkommen bei den Teich - Junkie's

Schönen Teich habt ihr da , könnte vielleicht nich ein paar Pflanzen vertragen...


----------



## Carstenb (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*

Hier noch ein par bilder von der entstehung.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*

Hallo Carsten,

zunächst Herzlich WIllkommen bei den Teichjunkies!

Sehr gelungen Deine Anlage. Vielleicht in bisschen viel Steine, aber das ändert sich, wenn die Pflanzen durchstarten. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen einwerfen.

Du sagst, dass Du ein paar Goldfische hast. In der Regel werden das schnell ein paar mehr... In Deinem tollen Teich hast Du aber sicher noch Platz für einen Sonnenbarsch, der sich um den (unerwünschten) Nachwuchs kümmert.

Ansonsten, viel Spaß mit Deinem Gewässer und berichte weiter, denn wir sind gespannt, wie sich alles entwickelt.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Carstenb (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*

Ja da sollen noch reichlich pflanzen rein.  eine Seerose ist auch schon drinnen und ein par schwimmpflanzen.
Aber da sollen auf jedenfall noch unterwasser pflanzen rein.


----------



## Carstenb (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*

Einen Sonnenbarsch kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*

Hallo Carsten,

dann klick doch einfach mal auf das grüne Wort Sonnenbarsch oder benutze die Suchfunktion - wir sind ein Forum, da findet man viele Informationen 

Wie habt Ihr so einen großen Teich im Kleingarten durchgekriegt?


----------



## Carstenb (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*

Hallo, hab grad gelesen. Ein interessanter Fisch!!  das ist bei uns in der anlage kein problem. es gibt ja offiziell auch nicht mehr die regel das du von dem und von dem soviel haben darfst. und unsere anlage ist zwar ein eigetragener kleingartenverein aber auf privatem grund.


----------



## Carstenb (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*

Habe neue bilder von Unserem Teich.


----------



## SimonGarden (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*

Hallo. 

Ich habe eine Frage, da ich meinen Teich auch im Kleingarten baue.
Bei uns ist eine Teichgröße von 2x2m und 1m Tiefe im Kleingarten erlaubt. 
Also wenn man mal von der lächerlichen Gartenordnung ausgeht.
Das ist natürlich vollkommen sinnlos, da brauch ich keinen Teich bauen.
Wie ist das bei euch, bzw. wie hast du 48m2 genehmigt bekommen? 
Bei uns hat alles, was 5Jahre steht, Bestandschutz. Es darf in der Zeit halt nicht bemängelt worden sein. Auch muss ich sagen, mein "Kleingarten" hat fast 1000m2. Da hab ich eh etwas mehr Spielraum als andere. Ausserdem hab ich Randlage ohne Nachbar und der Teil mit dem Teich ist nicht einsehbar von aussen. 

Gruß Simon

PS: OK grade gelesen, du hattest es schon erklärt weiter oben


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*

Also das sieht doch mal richtig gut aus bei euch 

Haben auch einen Kleingarten, ich darf da aber nur bis max 8qm Teichfläche drin haben, da habt ihr wirklich sehr viel Glück!


----------



## jolantha (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*



SimonGarden schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ausserdem hab ich Randlage ohne Nachbar und der Teil mit dem Teich ist nicht einsehbar von aussen.


 Simon , Du hast eben das Glück, daß das 11 te Gebot bei Dir passt :

*Du sollst Dich nicht erwischen lassen *


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich im Kleingarten*

Hi Jo,

Man weiß es nicht... 
- Bei uns gibt es Gartenbegehungen. Da wird auch der schönste Garten gewählt...
- Was nicht nach Vorschrift ist muß der Besitzer auf eigene Kosten zurückbauen, spätestens wenn er den Garten abgeben will. (Der Bestandsschutz wird dann aufgehoben.)
Bei 1000 m² ist es aber die Frage:
Drittelteilung 1 drittel Bebaut/ 1 drittel Freizeit/ 1 drittel Zier und Nutzgarten
- Da da vermutlich kein 333m² Haus draufsteht könnte man es evtl. der Bebauung zuordnen?

Grüße

Thomas


----------

